# Autumn/Fall Photos and Recipes



## PamfromTx (Sep 18, 2020)

*Post some Autumn/Fall photos and recipes.*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2020)

Here's a few Autumn pictures I've taken over the years from where I live...


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Sep 18, 2020)

Perfect fall day in Michigan last year


----------



## Keesha (Sep 18, 2020)

This was taken on the way to visiting my parents

This was taken around our area


This was taken up the road from us


This was taken around the corner from us

This one I don’t believe is a photo I took since I don’t remember taking it.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Sep 18, 2020)

Keesha said:


> View attachment 123241View attachment 123242View attachment 123244View attachment 123245View attachment 123247




❤❤❤❤. I cannot hit the “love” button enough times!!


----------



## Keesha (Sep 18, 2020)

CinnamonSugar said:


> ❤❤❤❤. I cannot hit the “love” button enough times!!


Oh thank you.


----------



## Old Dummy (Sep 18, 2020)

Henderson Lake, Adirondack Mtns., NYS:



My road in October 2018:



My hills:


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## CindyLouWho (Sep 18, 2020)

Old Dummy said:


> Henderson Lake, Adirondack Mtns., NYS:
> 
> View attachment 123249
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting these pictures, they bring back a flood of emotions and memories. 

I'm in a different state now, wasn't really my choice to leave NYS at the time, but life happens. My roots are there and all these years later, so is my heart. 

I will get back there, if it's the last thing I do. 

Great people, just a beautiful area.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 18, 2020)

Well, I hate to break this to you, but where I reside we don't get to enjoy the changing of the leaves.  We go from lush, green to dried up trees and grass.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 18, 2020)

Looks like everyone posted pics they took with their cameras.....I have very few.....
would anyone be interested in gorgeous Autumn scenes I've saved over the years from the Net?.....like these?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2020)

Our village church


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 19, 2020)

Since I was a kid growing up I have always loved the smell of chili sauce bubbling away. I did not make it for many years because all of the old recipes that my Grandmother and Mother made started with a peck of tomatoes and yielded quarts of chili sauce. The recipe below is a good compromise and can be made quickly with ingredients normally found in a home pantry. I hope you will give it a try!

*Pantry Chili Sauce*
1 one-pound can of whole peeled tomatoes. (This is now a 14 ½ ounce can. You can use diced, crushed, stewed, etc…)
1/3 cup of vinegar (White or Apple Cider)
1/3 cup of light brown sugar
1/3 cup each of finely diced celery, onion, and green pepper.
½ t each of salt, ginger, cinnamon, allspice.
¼ t each of black pepper and ground cloves.
Put tomatoes into a saucepan and break them up if they are whole or in large pieces, add all other ingredients and bring to a boil. Reduce heat and simmer uncovered for 30 to 40 minutes, stirring every 10 minutes or so. Using a stick blender or food processor blend until the texture is a coarse puree. Cool and refrigerate. This recipe yields approx. one pint.


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## StarSong (Sep 19, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> View attachment 123310
> 
> Since I was a kid growing up I have always loved the smell of chili sauce bubbling away. I did not make it for many years because all of the old recipes that my Grandmother and Mother made started with a peck of tomatoes and yielded quarts of chili sauce. The recipe below is a good compromise and can be made quickly with ingredients normally found in a home pantry. I hope you will give it a try!
> 
> ...



How do you use this, Aunt Bea?


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## Kayelle (Sep 19, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> View attachment 123310
> 
> Since I was a kid growing up I have always loved the smell of chili sauce bubbling away. I did not make it for many years because all of the old recipes that my Grandmother and Mother made started with a peck of tomatoes and yielded quarts of chili sauce. The recipe below is a good compromise and can be made quickly with ingredients normally found in a home pantry. I hope you will give it a try!
> 
> ...



I bet that's perfect Bea, and I've printed it out to make it.
@StarSong, I use it often in the place of a recipe calling for catsup. It's much more flavorful than catsup I think. I'll be using it now in place of Hienz Chili Sauce in the bottle.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 19, 2020)

StarSong said:


> How do you use this, Aunt Bea?


I like it best on a cold meatloaf sandwich.


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 19, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> I like it best on a cold meatloaf sandwich.


Now I want to make a meatloaf! I only like cold meatloaf sandwiches on toasted sourdough, with sliced red onion. Now I have to make both your ideas. Thanks again.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 19, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 123405


Just look at those colors!


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## Kayelle (Sep 19, 2020)

Ohh I've loved all these beautiful pictures of Fall where you all live.

We enjoyed a great train trip through New England a few years ago, and I'm thankful to have seen the spectacular colors then.

As for me, there's nothing beautiful about Fall here. It's the worst season of year with fires and devil winds always a threat.

Colorful falling leaves don't happen here either, only big heavy palm fronds flying through the wind, hell bent on hurting someone or something.

The early darkness of the season does a job on my SAD, so there's that too.

Ack....I hate fall in this neck of the woods.


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## StarSong (Sep 20, 2020)

Kayelle said:


> Ohh I've loved all these beautiful pictures of Fall where you all live.
> 
> We enjoyed a great train trip through New England a few years ago, and I'm thankful to have seen the spectacular colors then.
> 
> ...


All you say is true, Kayelle, but there is also the sweetness of cooler mornings and evenings, plus daytime temperatures that top out well lower than summertime.      

Thank you all for posting such gorgeous photos.  

Mother nature is truly the most talented artist of all.  Her works are free for everyone to observe, her gallery is always open, and her featured works change constantly.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## dobielvr (Sep 20, 2020)

These pics are all so pretty w/their colorful foliage.  And most of it right in your own backyards.  How lucky you are to have that.
When I look out my window, im seeing a busy street w/cars going by all the time.
Altho, my backyard is filled w/a bunch of trees and falling leaves at this time.

But, a lot of you look like you're situated out in the country.  So pretty.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 20, 2020)

New England


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 20, 2020)

Central Park, NYC.  Plaza Hotel in background.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## katlupe (Sep 21, 2020)

Fall colors are in evidence all over Norwich.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## Becky1951 (Sep 21, 2020)

We don't have the color yet but here's one from last fall.


----------



## squirrelwhisperer (Sep 21, 2020)

RadishRose said:


>


OHH!!   Look at the snake on the 3rd pumpkin from the bottom.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 21, 2020)

squirrelwhisperer said:


> OHH!!   Look at the snake on the 3rd pumpkin from the bottom.


I used to wear the same snake on my Halloween costumes years ago....now it goes up for spooky decor


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 22, 2020)

New England


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## CinnamonSugar (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 22, 2020)

*I am personally enjoying all of the photos, etc.  Thank you for your contributions.   Love the colors.  *


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 22, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> View attachment 123738
> 
> View attachment 123739


OMG, that first photo took my breath away!!!


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## bowmore (Sep 22, 2020)

We took a Fall Foliage by rail trip some years ago. We rode the Mt. Washington cog railway, the Conway Notch railroad, the Amtrak Vermonter, and the Cape Cod railroad. The scenery was absolutely breathtaking. On the Cape Cod Railroad, I got to ride in the cab with the engineer. Our only disappointment was we did not see the two Ocean Spray guys standing in the cranberry bogs LOL


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 22, 2020)

https://https://i.pinimg.com/564x/81/f0/25/81f025518dedeb9fa020bbea43439b2f.jpgfoodfolksandfun.net/pumpkin-whoopie-pies/


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 22, 2020)

https://www.savoryexperiments.com/s...&utm_source=pinterest.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 22, 2020)

Hey Pam, you have as many, if not more, pics of Autumn than I do....just luv the quotes.....I better post some of mine b4 you do, lol xo


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 22, 2020)

Got this one saved on my laptop backround screen ☺


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 22, 2020)

This is my all-time favorite quote for the season!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 23, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> Hey Pam, you have as many, if not more, pics of Autumn than I do....just luv the quotes.....I better post some of mine b4 you do, lol xo


@PopsnTuff    Why?   Is there another Autumn thread?  If so, I am sorry for starting this one.  Wonder if this is the case... they could be combined, somehow?


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 23, 2020)

https://www.eatingbirdfood.com/baked-apple-cider-donuts/


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 23, 2020)

https://bakerbynature.com/apple-pie-doughnuts/


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 23, 2020)

https://www.thefrugalnavywife.com/pumpkin-roll-recipe/


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 23, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> @PopsnTuff    Why?   Is there another Autumn thread?  If so, I am sorry for starting this one.  Wonder if this is the case... they could be combined, somehow?


No Pam, this is the only one, and I'm so glad you started it.....some forums have a good turnout of posting these wonderful pics, and some don't, and each year it's a toss up on whether or not anyone but me will post so please post lots and lots of em' and I will do the same for everyone's enjoyment pleasure   
And those donuts are to die for, yummy....I'll eat any sweets with cream cheese in it, lol....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 23, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> No Pam, this is the only one, and I'm so glad you started it.....some forums have a good turnout of posting these wonderful pics, and some don't, and each year it's a toss up on whether or not anyone but me will post so please post lots and lots of em' and I will do the same for everyone's enjoyment pleasure
> And those donuts are to die for, yummy....I'll eat any sweets with cream cheese in it, lol....


❣


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Sep 24, 2020)

Love Fall .
...  such a beautiful,   and fattening thread...     ... Every Fall I make several loaves of Pumpkin Bread for the upcoming holidays.

The recipe I like to use is:  https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/6820/downeast-maine-pumpkin-bread/ 
I double up on all  the spices,  and cut way back on the sugar.  
It's a great recipe for making several loaves at one time,   and freezing them for  future needs.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 24, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


>


Yum!!!


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 24, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> View attachment 123421
> 
> View attachment 123422


Beautiful colors!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## bowmore (Sep 24, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> View attachment 124221
> 
> View attachment 124223
> 
> ...


Whwere is that train picture from?


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 24, 2020)

bowmore said:


> Whwere is that train picture from?


Not sure B.....I can't read the writing on it either, lol.....


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## katlupe (Sep 25, 2020)

My horses in the fall. They loved this time of year.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 25, 2020)

My oldest gr'daughter about nine years ago at the Pumpkin Patch xo



Her buried in leaves at a National State Park.....ahhhh what memories xo


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 25, 2020)

NYC


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 27, 2020)

*Apple Bread with Crumb Topping*

https://bake-eat-repeat.com/apple-bread-crumb-topping-recipe/


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## katlupe (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 28, 2020)

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 124839


This is beautiful, @Pink Biz


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 28, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> View attachment 124747
> 
> View attachment 124761
> 
> View attachment 124762View attachment 124763


Wonderful photos!


----------



## Keesha (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 28, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> This is beautiful, @Pink Biz


*Glad you like it @pamelasmithwick!   *


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 28, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 124884


Oh my!


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 28, 2020)

Keesha said:


> View attachment 124881
> 
> View attachment 124883View attachment 124882


Oh how I wish we had beautiful colors like that here.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 28, 2020)

CinnamonSugar said:


> ❤❤❤❤. I cannot hit the “love” button enough times!!


I think I've broken my 'love' button!


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 28, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> Love Fall .
> ...  such a beautiful,   and fattening thread...     ... Every Fall I make several loaves of Pumpkin Bread for the upcoming holidays.
> 
> The recipe I like to use is:  https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/6820/downeast-maine-pumpkin-bread/
> ...


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 28, 2020)

*Lots of hearts for all who are contributing such lovely and colorful photos.    Thank you.*


----------



## Keesha (Sep 28, 2020)

https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/best-zuchinni-muffins-sweet-bread-ever.37116/


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 28, 2020)

*Sweet Cinnamon Biscuits Recipe with Apple Cider Glaze*
https://addapinch.com/sweet-cinnamon-biscuits-recipe-apple-cider-glaze/


----------



## Keesha (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 29, 2020)

Keesha said:


> View attachment 125022View attachment 125023View attachment 125029
> View attachment 125031


Pretty!!!


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 29, 2020)

RadishRose said:


>


Looks delish!


----------



## Pepper (Sep 29, 2020)

Kancamagus Highway, White Mountains New Hampshire -- small sample of fall foliage.  I loved living in New Hampshire.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 29, 2020)

\


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 30, 2020)

Tree in my son's front yard years ago


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 30, 2020)

Portland Maine


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 2, 2020)

This morning I was thinking about a little fall craft project we did when we were kids.

We used to hunt for the best examples of autumn leaves and iron them between sheets of waxed paper and an old linen tea towel.  The wax helped to preserve the leaves while keeping them soft and pliable.

It was a simple project that helped keep us busy while painlessly learning about the different kinds of trees in our little corner of the world.


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## Lewkat (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Oct 2, 2020)

I miss living up north in the Fall.  The beautiful colors are breathtaking.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 2, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> This morning I was thinking about a little fall craft project we did when we were kids.
> 
> We used to hunt for the best examples of autumn leaves and iron them between sheets of waxed paper and an old linen tea towel.  The wax helped to preserve the leaves while keeping them soft and pliable.
> 
> It was a simple project that helped keep us busy while painlessly learning about the different kinds of trees in our little corner of the world.


My gr'daughter collects a few colorful leaves when she walks our dog, to bring back to Grammy....I put them on my tables to enjoy till they turn brown ☺


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 2, 2020)

@PopsnTuff , I'm sorry that I haven't posted more; I have not felt well all week.  My lower back has been hurting.   Thank you for contributing so many wonderful photos.  Have a great weekend!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 2, 2020)

So sorry you're going thru this Pam....get out the heating pad or as I do, apply the Icy Hot, extra strength relief, in the liquid with applicator....
nothing else stops the pain like this stuff....I swear by it.....
and I will continue to post my favorite pics of Autumn for you and others to enjoy....feel good soon


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Liberty (Oct 3, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> I miss living up north in the Fall.  The beautiful colors are breathtaking.


Bonnie, we planted 2 sugar maple trees here in Texas on our land and they turn the same beautiful colors they did up north in Ohio where we were both born.  I'll take some pictures of them in late November and post here on the forum.


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Liberty (Oct 3, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> My gr'daughter collects a few colorful leaves when she walks our dog, to bring back to Grammy....I put them on my tables to enjoy till they turn brown ☺


Glycerine preserves them for years.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 3, 2020)

A Fall photo of me and hubby on the Bruce Trail, back in '72, from my forum album:


----------



## Liberty (Oct 3, 2020)

Got a nice photo here... and this was my mother's favorite Autumn poem:




October

Oh, suns and skies and clouds of June,
And flowers of June together,
Ye cannot rival for one hour
October’s bright blue weather.

When loud the bumblebee makes haste,
Belated, thriftless, vagrant,
And goldenrod is dying fast,
And lanes with grapes are fragrant.

When gentians roll their fringes tight 
To save them for the morning,
And chestnuts fall from satin burrs,
Without a word of warning.

When comrades seek sweet country haunts
By twos and twos together,
And count like misers, hour by hour,
October’s bright blue weather.

Oh, suns and skies and flowers of June,
Count all your boasts together,
Love loveth best of all the year
October’s bright blue weather.

Helen Hunt Jackson


----------



## Liberty (Oct 3, 2020)

Pinky said:


> A Fall photo of me and hubby on the Bruce Trail, back in '72, from my forum album:
> 
> View attachment 125881


Boy do you two look like a perfect match!


----------



## Pinky (Oct 3, 2020)

Liberty said:


> Boy do you two look like a perfect match!


Awww, gee thank you!


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 3, 2020)

Liberty said:


> Bonnie, we planted 2 sugar maple trees here in Texas on our land and they turn the same beautiful colors they did up north in Ohio where we were both born.  I'll take some pictures of them in late November and post here on the forum.



I'm also  originally from Ohio.     .. the  NE Cleveland area..


----------



## Liberty (Oct 3, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> I'm also  originally from Ohio.     .. the  NE Cleveland area..


We were born in Mansfield...then moved to Cleveland, west side. Did work at Case Western Reserve though!


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 3, 2020)

Liberty said:


> We were born in Mansfield...then moved to Cleveland, west side. Did work at Case Western Reserve though!



A proud moment in life .... hubby got an engineering  scholarship to Case,  when it was called Case Institute of Technology.


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 3, 2020)

back on topic ..


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Liberty (Oct 3, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> A proud moment in life .... hubby got an engineering  scholarship to Case,  when it was called Case Institute of Technology.


Yes, very very proud indeed for him!  My hub is an electrical engineer.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 3, 2020)

https://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/pumpkin-cranberry-cheesecake/


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 3, 2020)

https://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/sweet-potato-coconut-pie-with-marshmallow-meringue/


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 3, 2020)

https://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/maple-walnut-cake/


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 3, 2020)

https://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/apple-butter-and-pumpkin-pie/


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 3, 2020)

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 125623


Love, love this!


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Kadee (Oct 3, 2020)

Same here for  @Keesha photos .,just stunning 


@CinnamonSugar 


CinnamonSugar said:


> ❤❤❤❤. I cannot hit the “love” button enough times!!


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 4, 2020)

Central Park, NYC.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 4, 2020)

Kadee46 said:


> Same here for  @Keesha photos .,just stunning
> 
> @CinnamonSugar


Why thank you. ❤
I enjoy all the photos we share here.


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 4, 2020)

I think these photos are lovely and appreciate the variety.


----------



## Liberty (Oct 4, 2020)

-And if I should live to be
The last leaf upon the tree
      In the spring,
Let them smile, as I do now,
At the old forsaken bough
      Where I cling.

Oliver Wendell Holmes
Oliver Wendell Holmes


----------



## Treacle (Oct 4, 2020)

Gorgeous photos everyone. colour and compositions beautiful.


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 6, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> View attachment 126622View attachment 126624View attachment 126625View attachment 126626


Love that house!!!


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 7, 2020)

This is an inexpensive recipe for those cool days when you have the oven going.

It can be a great Sunday morning brunch treat with lots of fresh whipped cream and a steaming mug of black coffee.



https://www.bettycrocker.com/recipe...own-cake/91371fc5-3cca-4ac1-9bf9-b236a718c96a

I make it in a 9" cast iron frying pan.  I melt the butter stir in the sugar and cinnamon right in the pan and then add the apples and cake batter similar to making a pineapple upside-down cake.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 7, 2020)

This photo is typical of our area in October before the leaves fall.

Not too many maples in the area except higher in the mountains. Lots of fir trees.  They are harvested for lumber.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## squatting dog (Oct 7, 2020)

My heart will always belong to Vermont in the fall, but, my body also knows what comes next. (shiver).


----------



## squatting dog (Oct 7, 2020)

I wrote this back in the 70's... Still feel this way today.  

Interstate 91

A stretch of road
where hills roll by
A lonesome curve
no homes near-by

A bridge that spans
the water blue
A sky so clear
for me and you

A bird soars high
above this land
looking down on the ribbon
cut by man's hand

Beauty runs wild
Up here in the fall
tree's turn to rainbows
sharing beauty with all

A road that runs
for miles on end
I wonder what's up there
around the next bend


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## Liberty (Oct 8, 2020)

Y*ou know, the best pumpkin pie I ever had was only a little bit better than the worst pumpkin pie I ever had!*


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 8, 2020)

*All these pics bring a warm feeling all over me with the comfy sweaters, scarfs, hot drinks and great recipes, the gorgeous colors of the trees and leaves and the quotes that touch me deeply since Autumn is my favorite season that does not last long enuf....*


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 8, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> *All these pics bring a warm feeling all over me with the comfy sweaters, scarfs, hot drinks and great recipes, the gorgeous colors of the trees and leaves and the quotes that touch me deeply since Autumn is my favorite season that does not last long enuf....*


Ditto


----------



## I'mnotdeadyet (Oct 8, 2020)

Not my recipe, but a good one. Make is as shown for low carb or diabetics.

https://swervesweet.com/recipes/car...lchimp&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=welcome5


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 8, 2020)

*Very Large Pumpkins here.....      *

V


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## Lewkat (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## Camper6 (Oct 11, 2020)

Out for a ride on my bike.

The trees here are at their peak.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## squatting dog (Oct 11, 2020)

(sigh) I wish I could get back to Vermont and fish those fine ponds again.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 11, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> (sigh) I wish I could get back to Vermont and fish those fine ponds again.
> 
> View attachment 127624 View attachment 127625View attachment 127627


Always wanted to take a drive to Vermont, Maine and Massachusetts, maybe with the family, SD, but it never happened....I've accepted to enjoy and feel the gorgeous autumn colors and landscapes thru these wonderful pics we all post


----------



## squatting dog (Oct 11, 2020)

Of course there is a flip side to the natural beauty of fall. That means winter is on it's way, and that means SNOW, and I'm too old to be shoveling it.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 11, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> Of course there is a flip side to the natural beauty of fall. That means winter is on it's way, and that means SNOW, and I'm too old to be shoveling it.
> 
> View attachment 127674 View attachment 127675 View attachment 127676


Oh I luv lots of snow cuz my older son does all the shoveling, but where I live its touch and go if we get any to lots of it.....last year we got none for the first time in years.....the warming of the temps here is probably gonna cuz the same thing this winter


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 11, 2020)

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/234750199315516360/


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 11, 2020)

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/254875660150483748/


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 11, 2020)

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/599963981603295570/


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 11, 2020)

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/357895501643003815/


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 11, 2020)

Click on image



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/616571005230721504/


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 11, 2020)

I soooo enjoyed your great Autumn pics Pam xo.....that sweet potato casserole is what my former SIL used to make for every holiday occasion
get togethers and I hated it....now I would luv that, as rich as it is.....and I'm one of those people who dislikes pumpkin anything....
wish I liked it esp at this time of year....I adore looking at them, esp how they're used for decorating, putting one or two on my porch, carving faces years ago but that's it.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## Lewkat (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## Lewkat (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Lewkat (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 18, 2020)

Again Pam, just luv all your Autumn pics, esp the decorative ones


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 21, 2020)

Pics I took years ago....the burning bush is one of my favs....


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## MFP (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## Jules (Oct 21, 2020)

@Aunt Bea   That Chili Sauce is very similar to one my mother made.  She also added whatever fruit was in season.  Yummy.


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## MFP (Oct 23, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> View attachment 129788View attachment 129789


Ooooh I love that top image!


----------



## MFP (Oct 23, 2020)

I think these look scrumptious!

Butternut Squash Biscuits


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 24, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> Pics I took years ago....the burning bush is one of my favs....
> 
> View attachment 129362
> 
> ...


Beautiful!


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 24, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> View attachment 129447 View attachment 129448


Amazing first photo!


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 24, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> Again Pam, just luv all your Autumn pics, esp the decorative ones


Thanks for your kind remarks, @PopsnTuff  !   ❣


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## Lewkat (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 29, 2020)

https://www.yummly.com/recipe/Pumpkin-Mousse-2258936


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## katlupe (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## katlupe (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 2, 2020)

*salted caramel apple snickers cake*


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 2, 2020)

Since its already snowing in parts of the states, this pic might be great to view


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## Autumn (Nov 2, 2020)

Miss Kitty with her friend Mr. Pumpkin...


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## bowmore (Nov 2, 2020)

Here is the story of our trip through New England by rail. It was amazing.


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 3, 2020)

*Caramel Pie Pears*


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 3, 2020)

bowmore said:


> Here is the story of our trip through New England by rail. It was amazing.


I enjoyed this on another thread and just enjoyed it again. Thanks Bowmore!


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 3, 2020)

Boston MA


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 11, 2020)

*


 https://www.pinterest.com/pin/57420963988995391/
*


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## Liberty (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 18, 2020)

Love the photos!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 25, 2020)

That's all I got folks, now on to Winter pics, gifs and funnies to enjoy


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 29, 2020)

Thank you to those who contributed to this thread.  Enjoyed all the postings.  Until next Autumn....


----------



## debodun (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## debodun (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Lewkat (Oct 7, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Thank you to those who contributed to this thread.  Enjoyed all the postings.  Until next Autumn....
> 
> View attachment 136339


Are you kidding, Pam.  Where I live in NJ, the leaves haven't even begun to turn as yet.  Winter begins in December.  It was nearly 80 degrees here today.


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 7, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> Are you kidding, Pam.  Where I live in NJ, the leaves haven't even begun to turn as yet.  Winter begins in December.  It was nearly 80 degrees here today.


I hear ya; it's 95 degrees here and trees are a beautiful bright green.

This was last years thread @Lewkat

Our dear Deb bumped it up.  

There are so many beautiful pics.


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 7, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> I hear ya; it's 95 degrees here and trees are a beautiful bright green.
> 
> This was last years thread @Lewkat
> 
> ...


Oh, sorry, Pam.  I didn't notice that it was last year's.  I thought it looked familiar, but there are so many here that are alike, who knows?  In Funny Pictures, I see cartoons, in Cartoons, I see jokes, etc.  Don't know if I'm coming or going half the time.  

It's supposed to get to 80 here tomorrow, but it's still early October.   We can suddenly have a frost in a couple of days where I live.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## Lewkat (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## JustBonee (Oct 8, 2021)

Bonnie said:


> Love Fall .
> ...  such a beautiful,   and fattening thread...     ... Every Fall I make several loaves of Pumpkin Bread for the upcoming holidays.
> 
> The recipe I like to use is:  https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/6820/downeast-maine-pumpkin-bread/
> ...



I'm back at it again -- the calendar tells me it's time  to start baking.      I make many loaves of this pumpkin bread  every year.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 8, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> Oh, sorry, Pam.  I didn't notice that it was last year's.  I thought it looked familiar, but there are so many here that are alike, who knows?  In Funny Pictures, I see cartoons, in Cartoons, I see jokes, etc.  Don't know if I'm coming or going half the time.
> 
> It's supposed to get to 80 here tomorrow, but it's still early October.   We can suddenly have a frost in a couple of days where I live.


We don't even know what a 'frost' looks like here in the valley (Texas).


----------



## StarSong (Oct 9, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> We don't even know what a 'frost' looks like here in the valley (Texas).


We get some every once in a while in our valley - just often enough to remind me of my good fortune at having left behind snowy climes.


----------

